# Outlook Express: Forwarding messages, pictures appear as red X



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I am having a problem with my outlook express. For some reason some emails that I forward that have pictures in them, when I forward them it appears as just a red x in the upper right hand corner for the person I send it to. I send this to quite a few people and they all have the same problem. I tried having them right click on them and see if it says "Download Pictures" but it doesn't. any clue whats going on and how to fix it?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Just a thought.... try this.

open outlook and then click
tools
options
send tab

Mail sending format should be HTML


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also, under the send tab, click the HTML settings button and ensure that 'Send pictures with messages' is selected.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Yup. Both the HTML and Send Pictures with messages are checked. Any other ideas?


----------

